# non manca qualche altro neo



## Sofis

Ciao! 

Esta frase me esta trayendo problemas... no por la estructura, sino por la palabra "neo", la verdad no entiendo a que se refiere! :S

_Llega la noticia de la muerte del Mediador, pero pasan todavía diez meses antes de conocer el destino del proceso. _
_Solo a finales del 2007 llega la palabra final de la causa. _
_Y sólo a fines de febrero de 2008 la firma de la escritura… _
_*Non manca qualche altro neo*. Una fraternidad muy intensa y concreta que no se queda en lo superficial en los encuentros extraordinarios. Se denuncia también la falta de actualización en los problemas sociales y políticos: no podemos afianzarnos más detrás del atenuante de la edad y de la falta de cultura. 
_ 
No tengo el texto en italiano, solo esa parte, pero habla de la historia de una comunidad religiosa. Podemos decir que en esa etapa hay muchos problemas, quizás eso ayude.

Tate grazie, de antemano!!


----------



## Neuromante

"Neo" es "lunar" y en este contexto es un equivalente a "mancha" "defecto" "sombra"...


----------



## Tomby

¡Prácticamente todo es español! 
*neo* (italiano) = *lunar* (español)
No sé si tendrá otro significado en "_Non manca qualche altro neo"._
¡Saludos!


----------



## Sofis

Siii PERDON, pero pense que iba a salir resaltado y no salio! Ahora lo subrayo... 
Y que les parece *no falta ningún asuntos*? Refiriéndonos a que todos los problemas se solucionaron en la asamblea... 

Muchas gracias y disculpen el error :$


----------



## ursu-lab

Sofis said:


> Siii PERDON, pero pense que iba a salir resaltado y no salio! Ahora lo subrayo...
> Y que les parece *no falta ningún asunto**s*? Refiriéndonos a que todos los problemas se solucionaron en la asamblea...
> 
> Muchas gracias y disculpen el error :$




No, es precisamente *el contrario* de lo que dice.

"Non manca qualche altro neo" significa que hay problemas pendientes de solución y luego empieza a explicar algunos de ellos ("se denuncia..."). 


*Siguen habiendo pegas  (*sin solucionar).

Me parece que faltan frases en tu texto, porque no tiene mucho sentido.
O, lo veo ahora, la frase "_Una fraternidad *muy intensa *y concreta que no se queda en lo  superficial en los encuentros *extraordinarios*_" es lo que me imagino? Entonces sí que hay "asuntos" pendientes...


----------



## rgr

yo traduciría _neo _como _peca_


----------



## ursu-lab

¿"peca" en español tiene un sentido figurado de defecto o problema?


----------



## Neuromante

ursu-lab said:


> ¿"peca" en español tiene un sentido figurado de defecto o problema?


Que yo sepa, no


----------



## rgr

ursu-lab said:


> ¿"peca" en español tiene un sentido figurado de defecto o problema?


 
Según el uso que en algunos textos argentinos que no puedo citar porque no recuerdo precisamente la fuente, la palabra "peca" significa "mancha además de lunar, etc", además de mancha rojiza de la piel. Dado que en sentido figurado "non manca qualche altro neo", por el contexto en que la frase se inserta, se entiende que no podemos traducir como "lunar" ya que, al menos para mi, un lunar es algo físico. En cambio decir que algo _adolece de defectos_ bien puede expresarse como _algo que adolece de algunas pecas._
Y eso es lo que quiero decir, a lo mejor en los sustratos más profundos de mi memoria la palabra _peca _se ha fijado con este sentido, pero seguramente lo ha hecho no por capricho sino porque en algún momento de mi  larga vida de lectora lo he visto, y si así no fuera, ´pues mejor para mi porque acabo de inventar una metáfora.


----------



## 0scar

Podría servir _No falta alguna que otra pequeña mácula._

(El  médico le dice _nevos _o_ nevus _a los lunares_)._


----------



## Sofis

ursu-lab said:


> No, es precisamente *el contrario* de lo que dice.
> 
> "Non manca qualche altro neo" significa que hay problemas pendientes de solución y luego empieza a explicar algunos de ellos ("se denuncia...").
> 
> 
> *Siguen habiendo pegas  (*sin solucionar).
> 
> Me parece que faltan frases en tu texto, porque no tiene mucho sentido.
> O, lo veo ahora, la frase "_Una fraternidad *muy intensa *y concreta que no se queda en lo  superficial en los encuentros *extraordinarios*_" es lo que me imagino? Entonces sí que hay "asuntos" pendientes...



Es que presisamente esa frase me traía la confunsión... porque por un lado establece que hay muchos problemas, pero por el otro que las reuniones son fructíferas 

Y referido a la connotación de "pecas", no, al menos en Argentina no se usa en ese sentido... si solemos decir "una mancha más al tigre", que era a lo que me sonaba todo esto, pero no daba ponerlo, sobre todo por contexto. Es un texto religioso y no me parecia una palabra apropiada. 

Muchas gracias, es muy valiosa su ayuda


----------



## ursu-lab

Sofis said:


> _Una fraternidad muy intensa y concreta que no se queda en lo superficial en los encuentros extraordinarios. _



No sé cómo lo ves tú, pero yo aquí leo, entre las líneas, acusaciones de relaciones, digamos, demasiado íntimas (intensas y no superficiales) entre dos personas, a lo mejor el mismo personaje "de edad" (es decir, viejo) y sin cultura que cita en la frase següente y alguien más que encuentra a escondidas y sin razones oficiales (encuentros extraordinarios). Es decir, que sí se puede tratar de otra "mancha"/problema.

En resumen, lo de las relaciones fructíferas es un eufemismo y se refiere a algo poco claro y totalmente personal, sobre todo si consideras que se está hablando de personas vinculadas al mundo religioso.


----------



## Sofis

ursu-lab said:


> No sé cómo lo ves tú, pero yo aquí leo, entre las líneas, acusaciones de relaciones, digamos, demasiado íntimas (intensas y no superficiales) entre dos personas, a lo mejor el mismo personaje "de edad" (es decir, viejo) y sin cultura que cita en la frase següente y alguien más que encuentra a escondidas y sin razones oficiales (encuentros extraordinarios). Es decir, que sí se puede tratar de otra "mancha"/problema.
> 
> En resumen, lo de las relaciones fructíferas es un eufemismo y se refiere a algo poco claro y totalmente personal, sobre todo si consideras que se está hablando de personas vinculadas al mundo religioso.



Ah! No, no lo entendí asi... la fraternidad y sucesivos adjetivos se refieren a las formas en que el grupo religioso encara los problemas. Está elogiando las posturas frente a las adversidades; por eso después pasa a otro tema que también se trató en la asamblea.


----------

